
Microsoft demonstrates its own chat bot that can call users [video] - rising-sky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47Hc5argMz0
======
ehsankia
This seems to a be a general conversation bot, whereas Duplex is has a very
narrow domain. That's also why it was able to do so well in the demo, it's not
trying to be a full turing test passing AI, it's just focusing on one specific
task.

~~~
cma
They were pre-selected possibly out of tens of thousands of attempts and they
won't say if and how the examples were edited. It could also be completely
fake like Microsoft's Milo demo and as long as they aren't currently selling
it there isn't really any legal repercussion against doing so.

------
peatmoss
I think this was the AI mentioned in a recent PBS Nova segment on AI. It was
remarkable how much it appears people in China have been interacting with this
system.

~~~
the_arun
Yes, [http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/wonders/#build-a-
brain](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/wonders/#build-a-brain). Personally I
liked Microsoft's chatbot better than Duplex based on Nova program

------
jgh
Please no. If you're going to call me at least have a real person do it. I
hate getting phone calls enough as it is.

~~~
cm2187
The internet brought us email spam and phishing. Now is the exciting time for
mass robocalling spam and phishing... Be prepared to hear a call from what
seems to be your father asking you to wire him money in Nigeria.

~~~
titanix2
Time to have bots for _answering_ phone calls.

~~~
cm2187
...and arranging the necessary payments to Nigeria for me!

